# New digitizing/embroidery software



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a new software program for digitizing/embroidery that is being released by John Deer of John Deer's Adorable Ideas - Embroidery Designs, Education and Accessories called Perla 8800S. Supposedly John is a 3rd generation digitizer that now specializes in embroidery software and an author on some books regarding the subject. The suggested retail is around $1700 but intro price is $999. My research suggests this is a spin-off from Pulse system....or maybe in cooperation with them. I have looked at the video on youtube..seems okay for the price. Anyone else seen the video or have info on the system or John Deer?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have John Deer's digitizing book. It gave me a good introduction overall.

-James Leonard


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Charles are you wanting to learn to digitize or just want a program to edit, combine, change formats etc. _If_ You want the basics with no digitizing there is a new one out called Embrillance. The man who designed it works with John Deere I believe. I bought it Because it will work with emb wilcoms format. I am quite happy with it. But i don't have any interest in digitizing


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

i May want to do some digitizing...don't know yet...but was curious about his new program...I do have a basic program..stitch era universal


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> There is a new software program for digitizing/embroidery that is being released by John Deer of John Deer's Adorable Ideas - Embroidery Designs, Education and Accessories called Perla 8800S. Supposedly John is a 3rd generation digitizer that now specializes in embroidery software and an author on some books regarding the subject. The suggested retail is around $1700 but intro price is $999. My research suggests this is a spin-off from Pulse system....or maybe in cooperation with them. I have looked at the video on youtube..seems okay for the price. Anyone else seen the video or have info on the system or John Deer?


I think I received an email about this but didn't pay much attention.
But, I do know that John Deer has been around for a long time. I don't know if it makes a difference but his stuff has always been for the home market not commercial/production embroidery.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

This product is made by Pulse Microsystems, and shares some features and fonts that their higher end product has at a more affordable price. This product if purchased from John Deer also comes with some training videos. Its an affordable entry level digitizing system.


----------

